# I wish you were here.



## Larentia

I'm open to every language. I'd like to do something sweet for my boyfriend who lives over a thousand miles away from me.
Thanks in advance. =]


----------



## Whodunit

German: _Ich wünschte, du wärest hier._


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: kâshki injâ budi

EDIT:
In Persian, we also add "now" to such a sentence:

I wish you were here now - kâshki alân injâ budi


----------



## manolo-

Spanish: Desearía que estuvieses aquí


----------



## Mutichou

*French*: _J’aimerais que tu sois là._


----------



## theo1006

Indonesian: Aku ingin kau dekat
(literally: I wish you were near)


----------



## Lello4ever

Italian: Vorrei che fossi qui.


----------



## alarubia

Hungarian:

Bárcsak itt lennél!


----------



## Honour

Turkish
Keşke burada olsan. (I wish you were here)
Keşke yanımda olsan. (I wish you were by my side )

Both are fine in Turkish.


----------



## Honour

manolo- said:


> Spanish: Desearía que estuvieses aquí


 
Shouldn't it be something like _Desearia que seas aqui. _I though so because it is a wish.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_Chciałabym, żebyś tu był._

Best wishes to you, Larentia. 

dn88


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Toivon että olisit täällä.*


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Norėčiau kad būtum čia su manimi (I wish you were here with me)


----------



## Kael

Latin: te quasi huc volo.


----------



## Whodunit

Kael said:


> Latin: te quasi huc volo.



I would have stuck to the original with _Te hic esse cupio._


----------



## Larentia

Thank you all very much. 
I appreciate it greatly. =]


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

Quem me dera que estivesses aqui.


----------



## Susimi

Swedish: 

Jag önskar att du var här (hos mig). 

I wish you where here (with me).


----------



## michimz

Honour said:


> Shouldn't it be something like _Desearia que seas aqui. _I though so because it is a wish.


 
Honour- It the correct form would be -estes (not seas in this case -location)- if -Desearía- were also in the present - Deseo que estes aquí. Desearía is conditional and that always goes with past subjunctive -estuvieras or estuvieses- they are both correct. It is like If-then.


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish* it can be also expressed in just two words:
*Olisitpa täällä.*
This includes everything that is said in the five-word English sentence on in the four-word Finnish sentence that Dr. Watson sent: _Toivon että olisit täällä_.


----------



## Lopes

Dutch: Ik wou dat je hier was


----------



## elroy

Arabic: يا ليتك هنا


----------



## Trisia

*Romanian:*

Aş vrea să fii aici [lângă mine]
Wish you were here [with me]


----------



## Honour

michimz said:


> Honour- It the correct form would be -estes (not seas in this case -location)- if -Desearía- were also in the present - Deseo que estes aquí. Desearía is conditional and that always goes with past subjunctive -estuvieras or estuvieses- they are both correct. It is like If-then.


 

Thanks for the explanation Michimz.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish: Ojalá estuvieras aquí.

¿"Desearía que"? I've never heard a native speaking like that.


----------



## michimz

I would say, "quisiera que estuvieras aqui."


----------



## Dr. Quizá

We don't usually say "desearia/quisiera que" in first person informal speech as this example.


----------



## michimz

Spanish is a very widespread language with many different dialects, customs and cultures. I just think that it is going to far to say, "I've never heard a native speaking like that," because I have.


----------



## Kelev

In Hebrew
Saying to a female - Alvai she hayit can. 
Saying to a male - Alvai she hayita can.


----------



## Flaminius

This may be a nitpickery but I'd transcribe הלוואי שהיית כאן;
halvai she hayit/hayita kan.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
君がここにいたらなあ
kimi-ga koko-ni itara nā.


----------



## kid TJ

In Slovenian:
To a female: Želim si, da bi bila tukaj. (or just: tu instead of: tukaj)
To a male: Želim si, da bi bil tukaj. (tu)


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> *Persian*: kâshki injâ budi
> 
> EDIT:
> In Persian, we also add "now" to such a sentence:
> 
> I wish you were here now - kâshki alân injâ budi


 
Which, LITERALLY, would best be translated as "If only you were here." and "If only you were here, now.", respectively.

Oh, and another phrase used in Persian is "jât khâli ast/jât khâliye" or "jât khâli bud", which literally means "Your place is empty" and "your place WAS empty", respectively.

Yet ANOTHER way one could say "wish you were here" is "Delam mikhâd tow injâ bâshi." ("My heart desires for you to be here.")


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian (bokmål): *Jeg skulle ønske du var her*
Norwegian (nynorsk): *Eg skulle ynskje du var her*

Russian: *Я хочу, чтобы ты был здесь* (I'm not sure that's completely correct, though)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Volela bih da si ovde (female speaking).


----------



## HistofEng

In Haitian Creole:

_Mwen ta renmen ou isit_ [_la_].


----------



## betulina

In Catalan, among others probably:

"Tant de bo fossis aquí"

also

"Com m'agradaria que fossis aquí!"


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:  Želim si, da bi bil tukaj z menoj (female)
                Želim si, da bi bila tukaj z menoj (male)

Croatian:    Željela bi, da si ovdje samnom (female)
                Želio bi, da si ovdje samnom    (male)


----------



## min300

Abbassupreme said:


> Yet ANOTHER way one could say "wish you were here" is "Delam mikhâd tow injâ bâshi." ("My heart desires for you to be here.")



Yes. But I think ' Delam mikhâd tow injâ boudi' is correct.
And I was also thinking of ' Arezoo mikardam ke inja boudi' which means ' I wish you were here', but I think it's more formal.


----------



## Ellis

Azeri:

Kaş ki, burada olaydın.


----------



## bimbollo

Honour said:


> Shouldn't it be something like _Desearia que seas aqui. _I though so because it is a wish.



 I wish you were here - Quisiera estuvieras aquí


----------



## Kangy

bimbollo said:


> I wish you were here - Quisiera estuvieras aquí


You missed "que":

-Quisiera que estuvieras aquí
-Desearía que estuvieras aquí

And the most natural (at least for me): Ojalá estuvieras aquí


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: 

Sana nandito ka.


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic, you can say:

Tha mi ag iarraidh gum biodh thu an-seo.
(lit. "I want that you would be here")


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Μακάρι να ήσουν/νά'σουν εδώ»* [maˈka.ɾi na ˈisun/ˈna.sun eˈðɔ]

«Μακάρι»: MoGr interjection from the Byzantine Greek impersonal expression *«Μακάριον (ἐστί)» Makárion (estí)* --> _(It's) blissful/blessed/fortunate_ < Classical adj. *«μακάριος, -ρίᾱ, -ιον» măkắriŏs* (masc.), *măkăríā* (fem.), *măkắriŏn* (neut.) --> _blessed, fortunate, wealthy, blissful, happy_ < Classical 3rd declension adj. *«μάκαρ» mắkăr/mắkār* (masc./fem. nom. sing.), *«μάκαρος» mắkărŏs* (masc./fem. gen. sing.) --> _blissful_ (of unknown etymology, Beekes considers it Pre-Greek because of the interchange -ăr/-ār).


----------



## SuperXW

Chinese:
Simplified (PRC) 真希望你也在这里。
Traditional (Taiwan, Hong Kong etc.)  真希望你也在這裡。
It may vary a bit to fit different contexts.


----------



## kwak22

Lemminkäinen said:


> Russian: *Я хочу, чтобы ты был здесь* (I'm not sure that's completely correct, though)


Either that, or also "Я хочу, чтобы ты был рядом" (lit. "I want you to be near" [me]); "здесь" might raise too many questions on the subject "where, after all?", so I personally don't like it very much.


----------

